# Horizontal and Vertical Curve Program for TI 36 pro calculator



## Harold Kiran (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello does anyone know how can I enter a program to compute vertical and horizontal curves into the ti 36 calculator. Thanks


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 6, 2017)

Harold Kiran said:


> Hello does anyone know how can I enter a program to compute vertical and horizontal curves into the ti 36 calculator. Thanks


HK, I have some program formulas for the HP 33 but not the TI.  But if it makes you feel better, you don't need any programmed formulas in your calculator to do well on and pass the exam.  Trust me.


----------



## Maji (Mar 8, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> HK, I have some program formulas for the HP 33 but not the TI.  But if it makes you feel better, you don't need any programmed formulas in your calculator to do well on and pass the exam.  Trust me.


I agree with ptatohed. Just make sure your strengthen your concepts and you will find that the plug and chug will not be that time consuming. The only thing that is time consuming is the vertical curve equations where you are trying to find the clearances. It involves solving a quadratic equation and a formula solver may help there. However, it will be only one or two problems in the exam and can be solved at the tail end of the exam after you have attempted the others.

Good luck.


----------

